# How much is a bus to the border from the DF of Mexico (mexico city)



## tigernerve (Jan 7, 2012)

How much is a bus to the border from the DF for a border run out and back in?

I've looked online and am having a difficult time finding destination cities.


Also, do children sometimes get discounts?


I prefer the southern Mexico border. What border cities do I need to do searches on and what sites?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

ETN has three seats across, and an express bus from Mexico Central Norte to Nuevo Laredo is about 15 1/2 hours. Cost per adult is MX$1360, and a minor child cost gets a 50% discount, so MX$680 for a kid.

You could consider a visa run to Belize, it might be safer than going to Guatemala. Find a bus from MX City to Villahermosa or Merida, and then another bus to Chetumal.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GringoCArlos said:


> ETN has three seats across, and an express bus from Mexico Central Norte to Nuevo Laredo is about 15 1/2 hours. Cost per adult is MX$1360, and a minor child cost gets a 50% discount, so MX$680 for a kid. ...


Adults over 60 with an INAPAM (Instituto Nacional Para Adultos Mayores) credential can also get a 50% discount. However they limit the number of discount seats so occasionally the discounts are not available on a particular bus and time.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Adults over 60 with an INAPAM (Instituto Nacional Para Adultos Mayores) credential can also get a 50% discount. However they limit the number of discount seats so occasionally the discounts are not available on a particular bus and time.


Keep in mind that the OP isn't even in Mexico yet and doesn't plan to get an FM3-equivalent visa once here but will stay on a tourist card and renew every six months. To be eligible for an INAPAM card, you must have an FM3, FM2, etc.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Keep in mind that the OP isn't even in Mexico yet and doesn't plan to get an FM3-equivalent visa once here but will stay on a tourist card and renew every six months. To be eligible for an INAPAM card, you must have an FM3, FM2, etc.


True. In addition they have small children which suggests they might be too young for the benefit. But others reading the thread might be unaware of the discount so it seemed worth mentioning anyway. For example in another thread, there is discussion of driving between DF and Guadalajara. Apparently the tolls cost over $700 pesos plus indeterminate costs for gas/diesel. While the luxury bus goes non-stop and costs senior $342 pesos.


----------



## tigernerve (Jan 7, 2012)

My age may not qualify me, but would a disability? I receive SSDI.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

tigernerve said:


> My age may not qualify me, but would a disability? I receive SSDI.


I doubt it.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

tigernerve said:


> My age may not qualify me, but would a disability? I receive SSDI.


I have never seen a disability discount. Local buses have seats reserved for the elderly, disabled, and pregnant. Intercity and local buses have discounts for seniors, minors, students and teachers. The student/teacher discounts have some time restrictions. I am not sure about them but it seems that you can only get those discounts when school is not in session, i.e. vacations and maybe summer.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

ADO run buses from DF to the borders Autobuses ADO


----------



## tigernerve (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks a ton Joaquinx!

I tried using the ADO site you sent me and it's a little confusing. It keeps saying, "NO EXISTEN CORRIDAS DE SALIDA DISPONIBLES" 

I've tried multiple city combinations with out any luck.

Are there any key border cities I should be typing in? Sorry I do not know Mexico well.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Remember, the only border location identified so far where you might be able to renew the FMM without entering the US is Nogales. Mexico City to Nogales will be one heck of a long trip and it may be that there are no direct buses from Mex City all the way to Nogales. Most people from Mexico City would tend to cross at Nuevo Laredo which is much closer (about half the distance) but there you will have that same problem of not being able to get a new FMM without first crossing into the US. 

You may have to do the trip in multiple buses with connections and it will probably be a minimum 30 hour trip each way depending on connections. Not to mention a little on the costly side.


----------



## tigernerve (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm only considering this as an option if I can get my friends to go at the same time, that way we can rent a van.


----------



## tigernerve (Jan 7, 2012)

circle110 said:


> Remember, the only border location identified so far where you might be able to renew the FMM without entering the US is Nogales. Mexico City to Nogales will be one heck of a long trip and it may be that there are no direct buses from Mex City all the way to Nogales. Most people from Mexico City would tend to cross at Nuevo Laredo which is much closer (about half the distance) but there you will have that same problem of not being able to get a new FMM without first crossing into the US.
> 
> You may have to do the trip in multiple buses with connections and it will probably be a minimum 30 hour trip each way depending on connections. Not to mention a little on the costly side.


Wow! That's right, he said "Nogales", didn't he? I thought he was talking about Nuevo Laredo. Could had swore that I saw Nu4evo Laredo in his post. I figured Nogales was just some tiny town close by, I had no idea that it was in New Mexico. I've lived most of my life on the East coast so I've never been to Texas or New Mexico before, sorry for not knowing.

I actually did not call the border patrol at Nogales, but at Nuevo Laredo on both sides. So this means that we do not know any one who's done this then at the Nuevo Laredo border.

<b>If anyone online has been stamped out of mexico and stamped back in without going through the US checkpoint, please tell us here.</b>


----------



## tigernerve (Jan 7, 2012)

Actually don't answer that. It's going too far off the topic of this thread. This thread is about the south border by bus. 

I will start a new thread to address this here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...t-going-through-us-checkpoint.html#post687208


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Why do I still think that we have a troll playing with us; a good one at that? One who seems quite capable but without the incentive to look at a map or use Google for many of the details available at a click of the finger. Lots of questions remain unanswered, so I continue to play 'devil's advocate'.
Wait a minute! Maybe they are a carnival troupe with a two year tour planned for Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Why do I still think that we have a troll playing with us; a good one at that? One who seems quite capable but without the incentive to look at a map or use Google for many of the details available at a click of the finger. Lots of questions remain unanswered, so I continue to play 'devil's advocate'.
> Wait a minute! Maybe they are a carnival troupe with a two year tour planned for Mexico.


Funny! Or maybe a group of door-to-door encyclopedia salespeople! Troll or not, tigernerve has certainly managed to monopolize our attention and time for several days running.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

Mongo only pawn in game of life - YouTube


----------



## sparks55 (Jan 15, 2012)

*Bus Information*

Here is one of the links I used when I rode the bus from here to Tapachula.
Bienvenidos a Boletotal


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

My wife goes back and forth between Mexico City and Reynosa (to McAllen). She has never found an ADO on that route. AVE has a sleeper bus that runs overnight.So does Turistar Ejecutivo, though they are less comfortable. There is also Omnibus de Mexico, not sure if it is a sleeper. Sit up buses run a bit cheaper for the same trip.


----------



## sparks55 (Jan 15, 2012)

tigernerve said:


> Thanks a ton Joaquinx!
> 
> I tried using the ADO site you sent me and it's a little confusing. It keeps saying, "NO EXISTEN CORRIDAS DE SALIDA DISPONIBLES"
> 
> ...


That just means that they don't have a route going there, but they can use one of their sister bus lines. . You can give them a call on their customer service line and they will give you the information you need.


----------

